# Hobart meat slicer repair



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I think this is out of this chatroom area, but I thought I would ask, perhaps someone may be able to help.
My friend was given a Hobart 12 inch meat slicer, by a relative, it's maybe 20 years old, or older. The model number is gone ? The only thing wrong is getting the thickness cutter dial to work right. It was off when he got it. and when I reinstalled it, the meat platform will travel out for a thicker cut but won't return back to zero or # 1 thickness. This works on a worm gear 45 degree arc,type gear. As much as I tried to adjust the knob, it runs out of travel and pops the knob off.I tried to locate the worm gear in differant positions but the same results occur.

Now I doubt if anyone has had experance with this but I thought I would ask
The next step is to take it into a repair shop. but I was just wondering if there is a trick to the adjustment of the worm gear. Yes it sounds easy.
and all it takes is a screw driver to turn the little screw. I hate to see him pay big bucks for a minor adj. I told him I would ask the DIY guys.
thanks

deckhand


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i looked on Hobarts home page and it appears after signing up you can access manuals. i suppose anything with a 12 in it would be close to your model #.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Jacques said:


> i looked on Hobarts home page and it appears after signing up you can access manuals. i suppose anything with a 12 in it would be close to your model #.


 
Thanks
I found the web page.
Deck hand


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

this sounds similar to what happened at work yesterday, same make, couldn't adjust the thickness. In that case, two shafts that lifted the plate for thickness were "stuck". After applying some heat, some hammering on the bracket, they came loose. Lubed them up and adjusted fine. I will say you have to be careful choosing "lube" for use with food products.


----------



## Brandonleo (Jun 14, 2017)

My father has one of the larger 10" blade best meat slicer which I used a few times and has more power. Personally, I would go for the bigger unit.


----------

